# A modern galoot's dream



## Desert_Woodworker

The "plane" a tool, that always confounded me; and yet the only thing that it improved was my vocabulary. But I do recognize a quality tool when I see one; your review is 5 star, to me. I like video's; attached is a video, that I feel adds to your words and pictures. Best to you and other plane Meister's.
http://www.finewoodworking.com/2017/07/24/first-look-veritas-combination-plane


----------



## jimintx

I have only a vague idea about what this tool can do, but I appreciate a good overview review, so thank you. I learned from it, and I am happy you are excited about this new device.

A question or two, please: 
- Is this so rarely made that it takes a year to get one - thus you had to wait?

- Who are Rob & Terry?

thanks


----------



## galooticus

Hi Jim,

The combination plane is a new product, and it was available for preorder at the handworks tool show last may. Before that there were rumors of this plane circulating. Once it's generally available (any day now), there should be no wait time. Other than being new, it's not a rare plane.

I was referring to Rob Lee, who is the Lee in Lee valley, and Terry Saunders, one of the more visible Lee valley/veritas employees.


----------



## ColonelTravis

I've got their small plow. Do you know how much larger this one is? It looks larger but not as large as I imagined.


----------



## bobasaurus

I almost preordered one at handworks, but then reality steered me away since I already have a 45 and 55. Glad to see a review on here, that is a beast of a plane.


----------



## DW833

I see on the LV web site that most of the optional blades fit both the plow plan and combo plane. So what is the difference between the two planes?

http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=75622&cat=1,230,41182


----------



## jimintx

Thanks for the explanation, galooticus.


----------



## galooticus

DW833, sorry for the delay. I tend to avoid computer time outside of work. For differences between the small plow and combo plane, see Derek Cohen's posts here:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/235713

He describes the differences better than I could.


----------



## DavePolaschek

Mosquito and I spent yesterday morning comparing his Stanley 45s to my new Veritas combination plane. He's going to be writing up his thoughts soon. My take is that the Veritas was the right buy for me, since I don't have the spare time to refurb a 45 now.

DW833, the combination plane takes wider irons than the small plow plane, and can also be switched from left-hand to right-hand operation.


----------



## WayneC

Thanks for the review.


----------



## woodbuster

I'm still waiting for a real review of this tool; not just a "look what I got". I know a couple of people that have the combo plane and have had various problems with it. One of them is waiting over a month for a replacement part. From what I have read, combination planes are complex and require practiced technique to master. You have to be very careful with wood selection if you are using any of the profile cutters. Consider that to acquire a decent set of cutters, plus the plane, is going to be somewhere north of $600-700, or more. Their plow plane is a really reliable tool for the operations that you are most likely to need this type of plane for. That's why I'm waiting for a comprehensive review.


----------



## helluvawreck

This is an interesting review and I'll want to take a look at one when I'm in a retail establishment that sells these. The only place in Atlanta would be either Highland Woodworking or Woodcraft. Thanks for the review.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DavePolaschek

Woodbuster, take a look at Mosquito's comparison to the Stanley 45. That might answer some of your questions.

I'm finding the Veritas Comination Plane to be useful, but I didn't have a plow plane or a 45 already. The Veritas is nice for me in that it came ready to go, and everything is in good shape, so it's easy to learn how to use it. With a vintage 45, I would have been wondering if problems were in my setup or if something was missing from the plane.

To be fair, I'm mostly using it as a plow plane so far. But I've been experimenting with other uses and I'll be using more of its capabilities over time.


----------

